# lotion bars for chemo patients



## Jezzy (May 2, 2011)

Hi, I make a cp soap for chemo patients and I was wondering if a lotion bar (unscented) would help too. Anyone know. I have one friend with super dry and itchy skin because of the radiation/chemo  :cry:


----------



## Catmehndi (May 2, 2011)

Great cause Jezzy! I'm sure lotion bars would be great too - look at the oils and butters that would offer the best soothing properties. You may want to add some uplifting EOs in there too (make sure they're safe to use in this particular application)


----------



## Earthchild (May 2, 2011)

I don't see why not! Maybe look into some nice whipped butters as well, as that might be easier to massage into chapped/irritated skin.  Emu oil, coconut oil, olive, and soybean oils are very nice for skin that needs some healing.  I always include dimethicone at 2% and cyclomethicone at 1% in my lotion bars to provide slip, glide, and barrier protection.  I also use candelilla wax instead of beeswax ( at half the amount of beeswax) because it offers more glide.


----------



## carebear (May 2, 2011)

Susan's blog has GREAT infonabout the various oils and butters, as well as great formulas 

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jezzy (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for helping out! 

I avoid all eo's in chemo soap. Scents can make the people more nauseous so I leave it out.

Earthchild. I ordered some candelilla wax on monday. I am hoping it will help my bars slip more. I am curious to know if it has a scent the beeswax can be so overpowering!


----------



## Jezzy (May 3, 2011)

What do you all think about this idea

The chemo soaps are so plain. No color, no swirls, no scents. Just plain old good soap. I was thinking about buying a ribbon stamp to make them more *pretty* I am just pretty tired of sending a card explaining that i can make pretty soap... Just not for you  :cry: 

Or giving them a name. What would you call them? 

(I don't sell them) I give out the chemo soap and this is my way of "paying it forward" So I wouldn't be profiting from any idea  :wink:  so feel free to share! Pm if you want


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I was reading somewhere about a study a dr did on rosehip oil.j   Apparently it is very good for patients going through radiation.   really helped heal the skin.

My 2 scents on the plain soaps.   For people going through a life changing illness, a lot of the superficial falls away.   The plain soaps are what they NEED right now, and as such show your great care and thoughtfulness.   Don't apologize for the plain soaps,  don't even point it out.   No need to highlight the fact that they are sick right now and can't have what they normally could.    Your kindness and care are what will be highlighted as they use soaps formulated for them, and that is an extremely uplifting and helpful gift.   Nice packaging would be wonderful though.

You are kind to do this for your friends.


----------



## Jezzy (May 3, 2011)

Omg ToniD. I have never thought of it this was. If it were just my friends I wouldn't have minded but through word of mouth I have had a few people contacting me for their moms, dads and sisters. I was embarrased to send it to the strangers. Know what I mean. But after reading what you wrote you are right. Thank you.

Rosehip oil... It would probably be more benifical in leave on products like lotion bars right?


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

I hear you    You  want to give your best to others, which is very sweet and caring.  However, nothing to be embarrassed about with plain soaps.   just giving the soap to people you don't even know is a very generous and kindhearted act.   Besides, while swirls, layers etc are lovely, plain also is beautiful.

Yes,   I think the rosehip is best for leave on products.   I think the dr who did the study just used straight oil,  not that I am recommending that.   Just saying.    In fact, I just remembered where I read it.   In the soap and other obsessions book.   I seem to remember you saying in a post that you have that book?   In her oils section she talks about a study by Dr. Hans Harbst using rosehip oil.     I did not confirm the study,  just remembered having read it.


----------



## Jezzy (May 4, 2011)

You are right ToniD. I do have that book. Now that you mention it... I remember something about rosehip oil too. I will take a look. I haven't made a single recipe from that book lol... I have been meaning to. Have you?


----------



## ToniD (May 4, 2011)

I have made 3 recipes I think, or close variations of them.  I did not like any of them.   None of them were bad soaps,  just lacked anything that made me sit up and take notice.   And they put so many oils in each soap, it is a pain to measure!   I also used the shampoo section a lot for oil selection while making my shampoos,   but I did not do liquid, I stuck with bars. They worked OK, but   in the end, I went with detergent based shampoos from swiftcraftymonkey's site.

What do you think of the book in general?


----------



## Jezzy (May 4, 2011)

The book is pretty crammed packed. A lot of recipes for a lot of things. I was kinda bummed because I can't get a lot of the ingredients to make the things that easily here in Germany. So it kinda got pushed to the back of my bookshelf. I will have to dig it out and flip through it again!


----------



## honor435 (May 5, 2011)

lotion bars would be great, I use 3 oz beeswax, 3 oz cocoa or shea, 3 oz almond, great for anyone!


----------



## Jezzy (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Honor! I have a bar being tested by one of my girlfriends.


----------



## Kat2011 (May 10, 2011)

I make a variety of lotion bars, with carefully thought out ingredients. For Mother's Day, we sent a sampler pack of everything I mkae - candles, soap, lotion bars, etc - to my Mother in Law.

She is going through chemo - and said that the foot bar is sensational. She said the chemo makes her feet ache and burn and that this lotion bar is the only thing that has given her relief.o
I understand what others are saying about avoiding EOs or fragrances because of extra sensitivity when going through this.  It could be a very individual situation - what works for one may not work for another.


----------



## artcarheather (May 12, 2011)

You can mold the soaps. We started soaping because of my Lupus. My husband made soap in the molds to get me to laugh.


----------

